# Cetrotide after trigger?



## Shm77 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I need some advice! Took my trigger last night as per instructions but nurse wasn't very clear about whether I would need to still take my cetrotide to prevent ovulation in the morning. I took my last cetrotide at 8.30am yesterday morning (Monday) and am due for egg collection on Wednesday at 11am. If I don't take it that will mean 50.5 hrs between my last shot and egg collection and I've read somewhere that each shot only lasts for 42hrs. I don't want to ovulate before egg collection and lose the eggs!

Help! Clinic isn't open yet but will call them when it is. Would be helpful to know what others have been told. Thank you in advance!

S.


----------



## Cheesy (Jul 4, 2012)

In my experience you stop cetrotide once you've triggered. The day after trigger was always free of injections for me.
However please do talk it through with your clinic. I was taking cetrotide in the eve and took trigger an hour after cetrotide. It sounds like you take yours differently. Therefore better get expert advice just for the avoidance of doubt. Good luck for your EC, not long to go.


----------



## Shm77 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Cheesy,

Thank you for your reply. I'm still trying to get through to a nurse but no luck! I think I might have to take one more injection but would like to be sure as the nurse wasn't at all clear about whether I had to stop my injections.  Am having PGD and have low AMH so am extra worried about ovulating early as have so few eggs and don't want to lose them. 

Will try Guys again. Grrrrr. 

S


----------

